# Hanoi Sightseeing Tours



## kim pham (Dec 3, 2013)

See the highlights of Hanoi with a full-day tour of the city, jammed packed with culture, history and all the iconic landmarks. See the Uncle Ho's resting place the presidential palace, the one pillar pagoda all must see landmarks. Then soak up the culture and history at the Imperial Citadel of Thang Long, an 11th century archaeological site, the famous Temple of Literature and the Museum of Ethnology. Take a cyclo ride through the Old Quarter and end your day with a water puppet show. Let us to bring you the best tours from Hanoi - you wont be disappointed!

*AM.* Our guide and driver will pick you up at your hotel and start the trip Hanoi city tour. First place we will to visit that is Ho Chi Minh complex, including Ho Chi Minh's Mausoleum - the final resting place of Uncle Ho, house on stilts - where he lived and worked from 1958 to 1967. The next site is one pillar pagoda - a group of structures consisting of a pagoda and a tower built in the middle of a square lake. Leave One Pillar Pagoda and transfer to the West Lake, visit Tran Quoc the oldest pagoda in Hanoi and continue to visit Temple of Literature the first university of Vietnam. Then having lunch.

*PM. *After have lunch, you will be transferred to visit Museum of Ethnology - the most interesting museum in Hanoi with many different things related to 54 Vietnamese ethnic groups. Then to visit Hoan Kiem Lake and Ngoc Son Temple, the last activity of the trip is taking a walk for few minutes to visit theHanoi Old Quarter or you could have an optional choice to enjoy a water puppet show about an hour (or take Cyclo around Old Quarter instead of it). Then relax with a foot massage for 30 minutes.

Around 16h30: Arrive in Hanoi at your address, Hanoi City tour ends.

*Organized by hanoitoursbooking*​
*Included: *Bus/van, English tour guide, entrance fees, lunch, A bottle of water each day, foot massage, water puppet show with (or you also can choose cyclo riding instead of it).

*Excluded: *Drinks, tax, tips and others not clearly mentioned above.

*What to bring: *To enjoy most Hanoi City Tour, You should take along with: Long sleeve clothes, hat or umbrella, sun cream, sunglasses, Vietnam dongs.
*
Note:*
+ Private tour with your own group, not sharing services with other guests (you can decide your departure time, spots).
+ Joining group tour from 10 to 15 guests on joining- tour, sometimes less or full, depends on each day.

Please contact us for more information and get the best service.


----------

